
Tattoo-induced skin burn during MR imaging (2000) - bookofjoe
https://www.ajronline.org/doi/full/10.2214/ajr.174.6.1741795?keytype2=tf_ipsecsha&ijkey=53079fc78539fbffcf4cff30a6e67365a72e5903
======
RenRav
> _The two adjacent thunderbolt tattoos could have approximated an RF pick-up
> loop and therefore would have been more prone to preferentially absorb the
> RF energy._

Interesting

~~~
greenyoda
And the reason why a tattoo can react to RF energy is:

> _Extremely dark tattoo ink contains a high concentration of iron oxide, and
> this ferrous pigment can become quite concentrated if sedimented ink is used
> during the tattoo process._

